# December Challenge 2014 - Flour



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The challenge for December is Flour my friends, yes, in all varieties !

As we know, there are many types of flour, here is a list you can start with and if you can think of others, please add them in a post.

All-purpose flour, Almond, Amaranth, Barley, Bread, Buckwheat, cake, Chickpea, Coconut, Corn, Instant, Millet, Oat, Organic, Pastry,

Pumpernickle, Quinoa, Rice, Rye, Self-rising, Semolina, Sorghum, Soy, Spelt, Tapioca, Teff, Whole wheat....





  








Flour.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 1, 2014








What am I looking for ? Anything from cookies, pies, cakes, breads, pasta, pancakes, muffins, puddings, pizza, tortilla, scones, flatbreads, brownies, biscuits. It can be sweet , it can be savory, the choice is up to you, you're the boss !

I would be most happy to see quotes on flour, stories, puns, or any pearls of wisdom you may wish to offer on flour or your dish.

*Frugal Poem : Flour Sack Underwear*

When I was a Maiden fair,
Mama made our underwear.
With five tots & Pa's poor pay,
How could she buy us lingerie?

Monograms & fancy stitches
were not on OUR flour sack britches.
Panty waists that stood the test
With Gold Medal on the Chest.

Little pants the best of all
With a scene I still recall:
Harvesters were gleaning wheat
Right across the little seat.

Tougher than a grizzly bear
Was our flour sack underwear.
Plain or fancy, three feet wide,
stronger than a hippos hide.

Through the years each Jill & Jack
Wore this sturdy garb of sack.
Waste not, want not, we soon learned,
Penny saved, a penny earned.

Bedspreads, curtains, tea towels, too.
Tablecloths to name a few.
But the best beyond compare
was our Flour Sack Underwear!

Ruth Gettle

I look forward to this beautiful december month with all of you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Might I add matzo meal? It functions as flour, especially when more finely ground as cake meal.

I just made some excellent brownies today. They have just 1/4 cup of cake flour in them, but gosh, that's just enough:
*Fudge Brownies (A/K/A One Inch Brownies)*​Adapted from Baking at Home with The Culinary Institute of America, [emoji]169[/emoji] 2004​_A recipe from Ann Meyers_​ 

Flourless cooking spray for greasing

¾ cups (1-1/2 sticks) unsalted butter

4 ounces unsweetened chocolate, coarsely chopped

2 large eggs (at room temperature)

1-1/2 cups sugar

2 teaspoons vanilla extract

¼ teaspoon salt

¼ cup cake flour, sifted

¾ cup coarsely chopped, toasted walnuts

1 teaspoon instant espresso powder, optional

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Lightly spray an 8 inch square baking pan with cooking spray or line it with parchment paper. (I prefer to make two strips of parchment paper cut to the width of the pan but 4" longer. Cross them on the bottom of the pan so you get a "sling" to help you remove the brownies for easier cutting. Spray lightly with cooking spray. I use an 8" square nonstick pan.)

Melt the butter and chocolate in a metal or glass bowl set over simmering water (a double boiler) or in a bowl in the microwave for 15 or 20 second intervals. Stir gently with a spoon as the mixture melts.

Sift the flour over the cooled, chopped nuts. Toss to combine. Set aside.

In a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, whip the eggs, sugar, vanilla extract and salt together on high speed, scraping down the bowl with a rubber spatula as needed, until the mixture is thick and light in color, about 4-5 minutes.

While stirring, pour some of the egg mixture into the melted chocolate mixture to temper and lighten it, then pour the chocolate mixture into the remaining egg mixture and blend on medium speed, scraping down the bowl as needed. Mix in the flour and nuts on low speed or by hand until just blended. The batter will be very wet. Pour the batter into the prepared pan and spread evenly. Gently tap the pan on the counter a couple of times to release air bubbles.

Bake in the center of the oven until a skewer inserted into the center of the brownies comes out with a few moist crumbs still clinging to it, rotating the pan if necessary to bake evenly, 30-40 minutes. Allow the brownies to cool completely in the pan on a wire rack. Use the parchment paper to help unmold the brownie bar, and then cut into squares.

Note: I wrap the uncut brownies tightly while still very slightly warm in the parchment, then plastic wrap, then in foil and freeze up to 6 months. To cut, remove from the freezer and allow to thaw about 10 minutes. Using a very sharp, heavy knife, cut the brownie into 36 brownie bites. Serve them in small papers. They can be re-frozen once without losing quality if tightly wrapped.

FOR NON-DAIRY BROWNIES: Replace the butter with margarine.

FOR PASSOVER BROWNIES: Replace the cake flour with one cup matzo cake meal MINUS three tablespoons. Add one tablespoon potato starch. Prepare as directed.

FOR NUTLESS BROWNIES: May be made without nuts if desired.

FOR GLUTEN-FREE BROWNIES: Replace the cake flour with ¼ cup King Arthur Multi-Purpose Flour. Bake on lower oven rack about five minutes longer.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Great. An obscure ingredient with such a limited range of uses. I guess I'll have to try and come up with something interesting like bread, pies, cakes, cookies, pasta, pasties, beef wellington, empanadas, tortillas, pitas, pizza, spaetzle, chicken fried steak, chicken fried chicken, biscuits and gravy, paprikash with egg noodles, egg rolls, wontons, haluski, ...

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Brilliant choice petals!  Tis the season for lots of baking after all.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Mezzaluna : Yes, matzo is a fine addition, thank you for adding that ingredient. Your brownie recipe looks great. You also gave me a good idea for using up my espresso powder which I purchased at King Arthur.

Thanks for including the 4 other varieties of making them towards the end of the recipe.

@ teamfat : William Cowper once said, " Variety's the spice of life, that gives it all it's flavour ".

The reason I chose this humble ingredient was because it is so versatile. I realize that we have many here at Cheftalk that like to bake sweet dishes but there are many who don't, therefore, the option for sweet vs savoury are available for everyone. I look forward to your first entry.

@ KK : I'm glad you like the choice.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Flour

As soon as I saw Rice Flour, two dishes sprang to mind, one sweet and one savory.

The sweet:

Butter Mochi

1 lb. Mochiko (Sweet Rice Flour)

3 C. granulated Sugar

1 ½ tsp. Baking Powder

4 Eggs, beaten

2 tsp. Vanilla Extract

½ C. melted Butter, slightly cooled

1 13 oz. can Coconut Milk

1 15 oz. can Evaporated Milk

Preheat your oven to 350⁰F

Butter a 9" x 13" pan and set aside

Combine the dry ingredients in a large bowl with a whisk

Add the wet ingredients; whisk well

Pour into the prepared pan and bake for 1 hour

Cool completely on a rack; cut into squares





  








Hawaii May 2012 168.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 1, 2014








There are many variations of Mochi, I just saw a Chocolate Mochi,

gotta try that too!

The savory:

Mochiko Chicken

4 Tbsp. each of:

Mochiko Flour

Corn Starch

Granulated Sugar

Soy Sauce

2 cloves of Garlic, minced

½ tsp. Ginger, granted

1 Tbsp. toasted Sesame seeds

¼ C. Green Onions, sliced

2 Eggs, beaten

Combine all of the above ingredients in a large bowl

Add 2 pounds of boneless-skinless Chicken thigh meat, that has been cut into large bit sized pieces

Combine well; cover and refrigerate for 5 hours.

Deep fry at 375⁰ until golden brown; drain on a rack

Serve hot or cold





  








Hawaii May 2012 140.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 1, 2014








I like this dish served warm with some extra soy sauce, sesame oil and minced garlic for dipping


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I will have to pick up pizza stuff for my overnight fermented pizza dough... this is from a couple years ago. Te crust is free form, I do not worry about getting it perfect because it is a very springy dough. Thin cracker style crust, gets the big air pockets





  








pizza.jpg




__
maryb


__
Dec 1, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I just bought some einkorn (petite épeautre) flour and baked my first bread with it. The bread was quite flat, I have to hone my skills with this new flour, but it is really really good, a bit nutty, I'm hoping I'll be able to harness it better next time. Apparently einkorn is the last wheat variety that hasn't been hybridized: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einkorn_wheat





  








einkorn.JPG




__
french fries


__
Dec 1, 2014











  








einkornBread.JPG




__
french fries


__
Dec 1, 2014


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Made some mini Brioche loaves to go with soup. Time consuming but good!





  








b.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbbbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbbbbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbbbbbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbbbbbbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbbbbbbbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014












  








bbbbbbbbbbbbbb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 2, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

The brioche looks fantastic @chefbuba !! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif Would you share your recipe?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It's Nancy Silverton's out of the Baking with Julia book. Watch parts 1 and 2. The brioche tart is out of this world, I have made it several times. Sticky buns ain't bad either.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

How about Semolina flour for pasta?





  








homemade-malloreddus-005.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 2, 2014








I made Malloreddus and served it two ways





  








homemade-malloreddus-007.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 2, 2014








With Marinara and Sausage





  








homemade-malloreddus-006.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 2, 2014








And also with Olive Oil, grated Cheese and S&P


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kgirl : I really enjoyed your use of the rice flour/mochico and your spin on the sweet and savory concept of it. The chicken sounds great as I am a fan of all those flavors.

Your second choice of semolina is great. Did you use a fork or an apparatus to roll your pasta onto ?

Mary : Nice looking pizza. it is the type of crust I enjoy as well. Looking forward to your next pizza. Would you mind posting your recipe for those who have never tried it ?

FF : I am so glad you posted your bread and its source (the packaging) . I know you are hoping to get that height we all like. Does their website have any information ? For those that don't know alot about it , there is tremendous info to be had on reading about Einkorn wheat. I read a book last year by William Davis MD , called Wheat Belly. There are some interesting facts from his book on einkorn that I will post for you, it was an eye opener for me.

ChefBubba : What a fantastic Pictorial ! Love the brioche and the way they came out. Thanks for posting the reference : Nancy Silverton's out of the Baking with Julia book

Please tell us there is more up your sleeve ...

We are off to a terrific start to our Flour Challenge.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> For those that don't know a lot about it , there is tremendous info to be had on reading about Einkorn wheat. I read a book last year by William Davis MD , called Wheat Belly. There are some interesting facts from his book on einkorn that I will post for you, it was an eye opener for me.


I would be very curious to hear that information @petalsandcoco !


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Whisky pancakes....




  








whisky3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 2, 2014











  








whisky2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 2, 2014











  








whisky1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 2, 2014


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I use this recipe but generally add more water to make the dough a little easier to work. It will look dry at first but as it ferments overnight all the water absorbs and it turns into a very stiff dough.

http://www.pizzamaking.com/pizzainnstyle.php


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Pear cake.





  








päärynä5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 2, 2014











  








päärynä4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 2, 2014











  








päärynä3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 2, 2014











  








päärynä2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 2, 2014











  








päärynä1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 2, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> Kgirl : I really enjoyed your use of the rice flour/mochico and your spin on the sweet and savory concept of it. The chicken sounds great as I am a fan of all those flavors.
> 
> Your second choice of semolina is great. Did you use a fork or an apparatus to roll your pasta onto ?
> 
> We are off to a terrific start to our Flour Challenge.


@petalsandcoco this is how I make My Malloreddus, it's really alot of fun.

I was watching Lidia Bastianich on her PBS TV program awhile back,

found the recipe, and pit my own spin on it.

It was very well recieved at our table.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

This past Summer, we moved my Mother back to her hometown in the San Joaquin Valley,

nicknamed, the Fruit Basket to the World.

We took an adventure one of Mom's favorite orchards,

and purchased a case of assorted stone fruits.





  








travels 077.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 3, 2014








This is what was left by the time we got home again.

I didn't want to waste a bit of these beauties,

so I made a Nectarine Upside Down cake,

following David Lebovitz's recipe.





  








just this and that 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 3, 2014











  








just this and that 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 3, 2014











  








just this and that 008.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 3, 2014


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

I wanted to make something that I have never tried so I decided to use my coconut flour to make a breading and use coconut oil for my frying medium. I am glad I did!

Pretzel Rolls made with Bread Flour





  








IMG_3162.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014











  








IMG_3169.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014












  








IMG_3168.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014











  








IMG_3173.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014








Coconut Chicken fried in Coconut Oil with fried Kale Chips





  








IMG_3180.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014











  








IMG_3151.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014












  








IMG_3177.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014











  








IMG_3181.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014








Spicy Curry Aioli





  








IMG_3187.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014








My Lunch for Today...Coconut Curry Chicken with Kale on a Pretzel Roll...Delicious





  








IMG_3183.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014








And for Desert....Cherry Blueberry Cobbler made with Almond Flour





  








IMG_3153.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014











  








IMG_3152.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014












  








IMG_3160.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 3, 2014








I've made this cobbler many times using almond flour, I wouldn't use anything else anymore unless I ran out.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

After seeing Chef Buba's brioche, I'm getting a hankering to make that babka recipe again. The dough has quite a lot of butter and eggs in it. One is chocolate and cinnamon, the other is just cinnamon and sugar with, I think, walnuts.





  








Babkas unbaked(2).jpg




__
mezzaluna


__
Oct 10, 2014












  








Babkas2.jpg




__
mezzaluna


__
Oct 10, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Jarmo : Gorgeous pear cake and whisky pancakes ! I love the look of that pear cake with the slice of pear revealed on both sides. I have never had whisky pancakes, ever, something I look forward to trying. When I make a pear cake (not sure if you do this ) I take a small piece of aluminum foil and cover the stem so that when it cooks in the oven they don't get charred/overcooked. 

We are looking forward to more of your talents in the kitchen. Your pics have a zen feel about them.....so nice to see.

@ Mary : Thank you for posting that recipe. Look forward to more of your thoughts and pics.

@ Kgirl : Lidia is great cook in her own right, she has alot of tips and tricks when preparing food. I have a friend who is in Florida right now, and shet makes the perfect homemade pasta. She is Sicilian and can spin circles around a kitchen. Her husband taught me how to make a certain type of wine. Their neighbor can make wonderful cheeses and cured meats (its not for the faint of heart lol) , I have been fortunate that way.

David Lebovitz can recreate just about anything you put in front of him. His recipes are well thought out and his website is just loaded with beautiful pics. 

@ SicariiX : Fantastic use of the coconut flour ! Those pretzels rolls look incredibly good and thattttt sandwichhhhh....and spicy curry aioli ? Very nice.

Great use of the Almond flour as well. Who doesn't enjoy cobbler ? We can't wait to see your next project.

@ Mezz : Let's say we have all  been inspired by Chef Buba. I can smell the steam coming off those Babkas....lovely Mezz, just lovely. So you're a baker with hidden talents ? We are lovin it !

Wonderful baking talent here at Cheftalk, kind, generous souls with a passion for life and food and we just enjoy that ! What's next ?.....

Whatever your food title is, come and toss a little flour on your counter , a pinch in the air.....


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

001.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 4, 2014







Proof dough





  








005.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 4, 2014







Roll and spread creamed butter along with cinnamon, assorted raisins and cranberries, brown sugar





  








008.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 4, 2014







Roll it carefully. If you don't think this puppy can stretch, gently pull at it. This roll started at 16 and finished at 22'





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 4, 2014







Spread whipped butter on dough then add mixture. (this pic was suppose to be # 2)





  








010.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 4, 2014







Cut and place in dish. If you didn't think this was sweet enough.....you are right.....





  








012.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 4, 2014







Baste with egg wash and you just go right on ahead and pour some maple syrup , as much as you like





  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 4, 2014







Out of the oven





  








017.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 4, 2014







Here is one for you , hold on while I get you a hot cup of coffee.....


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh, those look SO GOOD!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> 017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was downright CRUEL!!! WoW Petals!!! That's absolutely stunning. Could you please share the dough recipe? If I can make these as successfully as you just did I'm going to make my wife melt (and myself too)!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Your killing a diabetic here!  Maybe I can make it with stevia?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@petalsandcoco I think you may win your own challenge /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I've got to watch my own sugar. I'm not sure about stevia . I may give it a go with splenda.

Here is the recipe. I never make single batches of anything, always doubled or tripled, this recipe is doubled. The recipe calls for margarine but I used butter, the cooking time was 20 minutes but I ran it for 35. Mine were not put in muffin tins (why the 20 minute mark) just a deep rectangular dish, rolled out thick enough, popped up like big pillows. You can get 1 1/2 out of this, easy.

Ninety Minute Cinnamon Rolls (allrecipes.com)

1 ½ cup milk

½ butter, softened

6 ½ cup flour

2 package instant yeast (.50 ounce )

½ cup white sugar

1 tsp salt

½ cup water

2 eggs

2 cups brown sugar (packed)

2 tbsp ground cinnamon

1 cup butter

1 cup raisins and cranberries.

Heat the milk in a small saucepan until it bubbles, then remove from heat. Mix in butter; stir until melted. Let cool until lukewarm.

In a large mixing bowl, combine 2 1/4 cup flour, yeast, sugar and salt; mix well. Add water, egg and the milk mixture; beat well. Add the remaining flour, 1/2 cup at a time, stirring well after each addition. When the dough has just pulled together, turn it out onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth, about 5 minutes.

Cover the dough with a damp cloth and let rest for 20 minutes. Meanwhile, in a small bowl, mix together brown sugar, cinnamon, softened butter.

Roll out dough into a 12x9 inch rectangle. Spread dough with butter/sugar mixture. Sprinkle with raisins if desired. Roll up dough and pinch seam to seal. Cut into 12 equal size rolls and place cut side up in 12 lightly greased muffin cups. Cover and let rise until doubled, about 30 minutes. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

Bake in the preheated oven for 35 minutes, or until browned. Remove from muffin cups to cool. Serve warm

@ FF : Sometimes you need to be cruel to be kind lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Your kids would like these little guys..








This with cream , oh my.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Following this post is going to kill my attempts at weight loss. 

Petals-I'm going to try your cinnamon roll recipe. As I have been fascinated lately with the effect of technique on recipes, particularly baking ones, I'm curious

as to why the milk is heated, butter added, then cooled. 

In broad terms, this recipe process seems similar to pate a choux. Choux- Heat milk, butter, add flour, add eggs. More ingredients here and no yeast in choux, otherwise not too far apart?


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

Time for some Cinnamon Strussel Coffee Cake

Made up a very simple sweet crumby cake batter





  








IMG_3191.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 4, 2014











  








IMG_3192.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 4, 2014








Next up a delicious Cinnamon Strussel Topping





  








IMG_3203.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 4, 2014











  








IMG_3204.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 4, 2014








25 mins later a beautiful aromatic cake presents itself from the oven





  








IMG_3209.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 4, 2014











  








IMG_3210.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 4, 2014








And the finish product was melt in your mouth, perfect early lunch treat





  








IMG_3213.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 4, 2014


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Kiwi cake




  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014











  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014











  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014











  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014











  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014











  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Nov 22, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So here we are getting ready for Christmas and New Year's celebrations,

to me this means making cookies galore!

I have so much fun each year making Ginger Bread people.





  








cookie swap 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 5, 2014








I always look for Organic Unbleached All Purpose Flour for baking.

I follow a recipe I found in the inaugural issue year of the Food Network Magazine.

I also followed the recipe for Royal Icing, using Meringue Powder, so easy.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Chefwriter : Yes, mixing the ingredients but as you know , choux pastry is in a class all on its own. It needs to be babied, one egg at a time or else.....start over. The recipe for the buns is straight forward I forgot to mention the brown sugar with the raisins, I'll edit that. I appreciate your input, you have a vast knowledge of cooking from what I have read from your posts.

@ SicariiX : Looks absolutely to die for ! Thank you for such a nice contribution.





  








IMG_3213.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 4, 2014








@ Jarmo : Another zen pic, Kiwi cake. I can say that I have never had kiwi cake but looking as your, its something I would try. Nice arrangement of tea.

@ Kgirl : There is just something beautiful about the aroma of ginger baked goods in the house. Your cookies look great, they must be a big hit. Thank you for sharing your links for those who may want to give it a try.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I made these early this morning.

*Apple Fritters*

3 Cup flour

1/2 tsp salt

2 tsp baking powder

1/2 cup sugar

1 egg

1 cup whole milk

1/4 butter

2 cups of apple -peeled, cored and diced

1 tsp vanilla

6 cups of vegetable oil for frying

2 tbsp cinnamon (for coating mixture)

1/2 cup sugar ( for coating mixture)





  








002.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 5, 2014







I used Cortland apples, 2 to be precise





  








003.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 5, 2014







Mix the dry ingredients and create a well in the center.





  








005.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 5, 2014







Prepare the wet ingredients (always have ingredients at room temperature)





  








008.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 5, 2014







Pour wet ingredients in the flour well and gently incorporate





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 5, 2014







till texture feels and looks doughy





  








012.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 5, 2014







have ready your sugar and cinnamon mixture on the side





  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 5, 2014







Drop in large tablespoon of mixture into 350 oil, turn only once when fritter is golden (about two minutes) place on paper towel, then toss into the sugar mixture, coat evenly.





  








019.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 5, 2014







Place to cool on baking tray.





  








026.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 5, 2014







Then sit back and give it a try.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Oooooh My!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Apple fritters are hands down my favorite AM guilty pleasure.
Thanks petals for the tutorial (as well as your recipe) as I have been keeping my eyes open for one that I can trust as "tried and true" ;-)
And to quote @chefbuba oooooh my !

mimi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Flour: Masa Harina

Entry: Turkey Tamales





  








DSC_0198[1].JPG




__
phatch


__
Dec 6, 2014








Husk|Masa|Chile Sauce|Turkey|More Chile Sauce--> Roll.

Why that one came through upside down, I don't know. The next one is correct with them waiting in the steamer insert.





  








DSC_0199[1].JPG




__
phatch


__
Dec 6, 2014








They're still steaming so I don't have a finished pic yet.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@phatch you beat me to the punch!

I was just thinking this afternoon about making

Green Corn Tamales and serving them with

fresh salsa, YUM! We still have some nice sweet

white corn here in the middle of the desert.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> 026.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's my coffee??? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif (seriously, amazing once again).


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I feel a little out of my depth in this challenge.

I am a very average baker, (read that as below average baker), and I don't have a sweet tooth either.

BUT I am going to try!

Great entries sofar and I just know that Petals is going to struggle appointing a winner and we are only 6 days in the challenge.

Some of my floury attempts in the last months:





  








1 baquette.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 6, 2014











  








2 batard.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 6, 2014











  








1 bread.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 6, 2014








baquettes and batards

and my first ever attempt at pita bread





  








1 rolled out dough.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 6, 2014












  








6 pita out of oven.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 6, 2014












  








8 pita filled with chicken and tomato onion garlic




__
butzy


__
Dec 6, 2014


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

omg delish entries! 

keep them coming, i see what i can do....

hugs!


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

Love the baking pieces/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

The easier the better for me!

No Starter Sourdough Round and Caramelized Onion and Bacon Scones.





  








20141206_111743-1.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 6, 2014












  








20141206_111807.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 6, 2014












  








20141205_144833-1.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 6, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Phatch : Masa Harina, nice choice and first time use here, and those turkey tamales look great. I have never eaten a tamale with turkey but their is always a first time. Your family must of really enjoyed them.

@ :Butzy, Your breads look fantastic ! I could have that wrap for breakfast. This challenge is about participation , and I am so glad that you took the time to share even your baking talents with us all.

There is nothing you can't make Butzy, I'm very impressed. We have a saying here for a person that can do anything, _une femme_ à _tout faire, _and that is you. I look forward to any dish you make with the secret ingredient incorporated.

@ PituFina73 : Come and join in on the fun. Don't worry about skill, if a dish gives you joy to prepare, then that's what counts. We look forward to your contributions.

@ tbos42 : Great looking bread ! A big YES for the onion and bacon scones. First entry for scones. You know what I would do with that ? Slice it in half and lay a poached egg on it, slice into it and let that yolk just run. I'm terrible .

Can't wait to see what is next ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

For you Frenchfries, /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

[/quote]@ tbos42 : Great looking bread ! A big YES for the onion and bacon scones. First entry for scones. You know what I would do with that ? Slice it in half and lay a poached egg on it, slice into it and let that yolk just run. I'm terrible .

Can't wait to see what is next ! :thumb: 
[/quote]
Thanks! Great call on the scones We had them this morning with poached egg, sliced avocado and queso fresco....


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Given the ingredient I decided to revisit something I've not had much luck with in the past - noodles.

A couple of eggs, a dash of salt and about a cup and a half of flour. Mixed the dough, kneaded into a ball and let it rest for about half an hour.





  








noodles_1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 7, 2014








Rolled it out flat and fairly thin, let it dry for about 20 minutes.





  








noodles_2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 7, 2014








Cutting the noodles.





  








noodles_3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 7, 2014








I think I foresee a pasta attachment for the Kitchenaid in my future.

Cut to size and into the pot.





  








noodles_4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 7, 2014








The plan was to use some nice turkey stock to make turkey noodle soup. I ended up deciding I just wanted a bowl of hot, buttered noodles with grated parm - original alfredo style.





  








noodles_5.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 7, 2014








Very tasty. Still need more practice, but it was an enjoyable experience.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks nice @teamfat:

I never got any further than lasagna sheets. I do have an attachment for the pasta thingymething, so maybe I should try it for this challenge.

I made another batch of no-knead bread yesterday and just ate it as is, well. with a piece of smoked chicken, that is.

I think they came out reasonable OK (I'll post some more details in the no-knead bread thread)





  








IMG_20141207_201854906.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 8, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat yummy lookin' noodles man!

@butzy you're turning into a baker, girl!

speaking of lasagna...

handmade semolina sheets and a meat sauce, some cheeses,

and ...





  








pics 031.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 8, 2014











  








pics 033.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 8, 2014











  








pics 034.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 8, 2014








we like thick-ish pasta, it's great cold for breakfast!

and mjb, the KA attachment is fabulous! well worth the investment


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

Love the holidays, perfect time for this "no yeast" stollen (Weihnachtsstollen)..





  








stollen.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 8, 2014












  








2012-11-22 10.46.05.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 8, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

teamfat said:


> Given the ingredient I decided to revisit something I've not had much luck with in the past - noodles.
> 
> A couple of eggs, a dash of salt and about a cup and a half of flour. Mixed the dough, kneaded into a ball and let it rest for about half an hour.
> 
> ...


OoPs!!!
Somehow my post ended up in the body of the quote lol.

:crazy:


m.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Teamfat: Folks  we have the first pasta entry and it's looking terrific. Warm buttered noodles with Parm, who doesn't love that ? Great job Teamfat !

@ Butzy: I don't  think we could ever get tired of seeing bread, its essential to everyday living and there is always something to be learned. (I read the no-knead thread and was wondering if you should up the yeast- a thought) Have you ever made Dosa ?

@ Kgirl: Nice job on the semolina sheets for the lasagna. Did you follow a recipe ? Would you mind supplying the ratio of ingredients for those that never made it ?

@ tbos42: 2 Stollen ? One for me and one for you ? Lol ! Stollen should be made throughout the year as far as I'm concerned and should be served at breakfast or at 4:00 pm. They look marvelous ! What is next ? Surprise us .....


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's this year's pasta al uovo

Ripiena with ricotta filling and simple tomato sauce and letuces.





  








14741158907_726099f682_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 8, 2014












  








14904741566_6fd921c4de_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 8, 2014












  








14741064369_44909fa5ea_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 8, 2014












  








14741161077_899a072648_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 8, 2014








Fettuccini with basil and garlic.





  








14936298705_20855fbd66_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 8, 2014












  








14744082147_9392e3fd75_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 8, 2014












  








14933213871_1dc911a239_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 8, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Sunday I had to make these for Monday luncheon at work. Nothing complicated just long to make.

*Samosa*

For the dough ( I will post my recipe for a single batch as I have mine set for 4 times)

1/4 cup canola oil

2/3 cup water

2 cups flour

1 tsp salt

1/2 tsp baking powder

I will post the "how to" beside the pics.





  








001.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







In a small bowl, whisk together the oil and water. In another bowl, whisk flour, salt and baking powder.





  








002.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







Stir 2/3 of the oil-water mixture , then add more of the mixture, 1 tbsp at a time until the dough is just moistened and comes together in a ball.





  








003.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







Have on hand 10 large new potatoes skin on or russets peeled and boiled cut into small cubes. WHATEVER vegetable are in your fridge looking to be recycled, go ahead and toss it in to make the vegetable dish (also known as sabji or kya apne kabhi gad ki. (forgive me if I have offended anyone with my poor spelling)

The other point I wish to make is that , to reduce cost when preparing food , it is always a wise idea to prepare menus in advance as this will will reduce cost at the end of the week. WHENEVER you have vegetables left over. always forecast what these can be used as for upcoming dishes. 
Turn the dough onto a lightly floured surface and knead for one minute.





  








005.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







Turn the dough out unto a lightly floured surface and knead for one minute. Form the dough into a ball and wrap in plastic wrap . let it rest at room temp for about 30 minutes. Now next step - on a floured surface , roll the dough into a rope, about 18 inches long , give or take, and cut into 10 equal pieces. Form each piece into a ball and flatten into a disc. Roll out into a 4 inch round , dusting often with flour.





  








006.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







Place dough on a Ravioli / Pierogi / Dumpling Maker





  








007.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







Add one helping tsp of the curry mixture on the dough, Bring one of the handles over the top and match it to the other side, give it a little squeeze , making sure the dough has sealed ( if it hasn't simply dip your finger in water and run it along the sides of the dough, compress and seal.





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







This was suppose to be the mixture pic but technology being as it is , well this came after. Now what is it you may wonder ? This is an accumalation of those vegetables I was telling you about that get left over in the fridge, along with the proper seasoning and spices. ( the amount must match the potato quantity)





  








011.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







Here they are setting for 30 minutes prior to going into the oil @ 350 F . Drop them in a dutch with 2-3 inches of oil , flip when golden. Turn only one once.





  








013.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







Texture is perfect. What are you looking for ? We look for a crispy crumb, somewhat of a crunch. Pastry should never be dark in color but just golden. These can be served with Mango chutney or aubergine chutney, hot or mild , you're the boss.





  








018.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014







Over a hundred were made.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ordo : I was in the middle of posting , and all of a sudden , Ay, Caramba, there you were. Oh my Ordo, what can I say ? First of all , the pictures - extraordinaire !

Pasta al uova & futtuccini - wonderful creations.

I look at these sensational pictures of everyones's hard work/talent and love and I get this overwhelming sensation to reach into the screen and grab one.....shame on me, but you're truly the beautiful and generous kind of folks everyone should come to know.


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

Such a wonderful group of posts with great technique and surely incredible flavors!!

Here in Florida, I pay homage to the first settlers that paved the way for the wonderful wild crops and historic recipes that are still celebrated to this day. I truly believe in farm to table, nose to tail, seafood and agricultural sustainability. I always practice treating my ingredients better than "they" did.

I believe that the most useful application of flour during the growth of our wonderful country was when it was needed most.

Hardtack is not a glorious, intricate, or savory way to use flour, but sustaining none the less.

Whether during the Civil War (by both sides), or by the earliest of Florida's settlers (Crackers), hardtack was a staple with almost every meal.

Here is the basic Hardtack used back then: -2 cups of Flour

- 6fz water

-3 tsp salt





  








2014-12-08 18.33.03.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 9, 2014












  








2014-12-08 18.34.00.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 9, 2014








I make a more savory version today with roasted garlic, fresh herbs and different spices that is cooked a little less as I do not need to keep it more than a day.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> @ Kgirl: Nice job on the semolina sheets for the lasagna. Did you follow a recipe ? Would you mind supplying the ratio of ingredients for those that never made it ?


Hmmm, @petalsandcoco I can't say that I follow a recipe per say, I just roll out the pasta sheets with my KA attachment on the thich-ish side, ladle out maybe a cup or so of meat sauce into a casserole dish and start layering pasta, meat sauce, ricotta, mozzarella, repeat until the dish is full, cover with a piece of parchment paper and them seal tightly with tinfoil, bake at 350 for about 45 minutes, until the sauce is bubbling, remove the foil and bake for about 15 more minutes to brown the top layer of cheese.

*btw, I don't parboil the pasta sheets, just add a bit more sauce than I would cooked, dried pasta


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

This months entries have blow my socks off !
It seems to me that the monthly contest has caught a breath of fresh air.
Not just the pix either.
Everyone's ideas are so different.... seemingly covering every cookbook on the market!

Exciting to watch.... keep it rolling you guys!
mimi


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

Fun way to use this cold water pastry dough.....Black Tie Scallops.

Dandelion Leaves and Fresh Winter Truffle were great with this flaky dough.





  








10636120_10153341706176686_5809645854355806234_n.j




__
tbos42


__
Dec 9, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

tbos42 said:


> Fun way to use this cold water pastry dough.....Black Tie Scallops.
> 
> Dandelion Leaves and Fresh Winter Truffle were great with this flaky dough.
> 
> ...


Wow this warrants more explanation please, never heard of black tie scallops!


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

This is a dish created by Chef Daniel Boulud for Le Cirque in N.Y.

His was obviously accomplished with a greater level of expertise and execution:http://www.foodrepublic.com/2013/02/13/black-tie-scallops-recipe





  








blktiescallops.png




__
tbos42


__
Dec 9, 2014








This is a play on his concept with ingredients that suit my taste a little better. Dandelion leaf a little more bitter and peppery, also has less water content than spinach to help the scallop from poaching. I moved away from the puff pastry and made a more dense but still flaky cold water dough that is also a little sweeter. I chose a shallot demi that I loved with the black truffles in a steak dish I made.

It is a little prep intense and has several important qcp's, but is well worth the effort if you are a fan of scallops. This was my first shot at it.

View media item 104099




  








10614247_10153341706266686_5381476369105051243_n.j




__
tbos42


__
Dec 9, 2014












  








10636120_10153341706176686_5809645854355806234_n.j




__
tbos42


__
Dec 9, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ TBos42 : I enjoyed your two recent entries on the Hardtack and scallops.

Do you remember the movie Seabiscuit (the small horse that won) ? His father the Sire was Hard Tack. Sailors ate sea biscuits (hard tack) on ships. 

 Using the cold water dough, your spin on the scallops with those finely cut truffles,  look amazing.  I can see why you chose a demi, it must of given it depth of flavor. 

A terrific savoury dish in this challenge  !


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

My Daughter has been speaking in a British accent all week so I decided on fish and chips for lunch /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

It was Apple Beer Battered Hake Loin Fish with Seasoned Hand Cut French Fries





  








IMG_3226.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014








After lunch we decided to get started on dinner.

My Daughter and I got started on the noodles dough right away...





  








IMG_3228.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014











  








IMG_3230.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014












  








IMG_3231.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014











  








IMG_3235.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014












  








IMG_3236.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014











  








IMG_3238.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014








Meanwhile, We were making some tasty homemade french bread (I made the starter for it last night /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif )





  








IMG_3240.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014











  








IMG_3243.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014












  








IMG_3244.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014












  








IMG_3245.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014








We then cooked off our noodles in a pot of salt water.....They were so good we could have ate them all without the sauce.





  








IMG_3253.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014








And our dinner....Homemade Chicken Alfredo with Parmesan and French Bread....My daughter loved it!





  








IMG_3251.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 10, 2014








Love having my daughter in the kitchen with me, couldn't have my inspiration without her. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

My boys favorite meal is my home made Pizza. My wife makes sure I always make extra dough to make our favorites, Calzone and Stromboli /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Stromboli has ham, salami, pepperoni, and provolone, Calzone is made with tarragon meatballs, sautéed spinach, fresh ricotta, and pecorino romano. Both with a little red sauce inside.





  








calzonestromboli1.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 10, 2014












  








calzonecooked1.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 10, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@tbob32 The scallops are truly impressive in my opinion. Looks like quite a skill to master that dish and time it so the scallops are cooked perfectly. Thank you for sharing that dish.


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you. There are daunting aspects to the timing and preparation that surely challenge your focus. Seasoning the scallops well, but keeping them as dry as possible, I used a very thin wa gyuto as I do not have a truffle knife and the slice must be ultra thin. Between the scallop build, the dough temperature and egg wash application, it was exacting to say the least. I feel my scallops came out a tad over for my liking, so the next time I will roll the dough thinner and cook a little less. This is a dish that I think every chef should get to prepare at least once./img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

Thank you again for the kind words.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ SicariiX : Three terrific entries. a) fish and chips b) Homemade Chicken Alfredo c) French Bread. I enjoyed your batter for the fish, never had it. There was a thread not that long ago about prep for fries, yours look like they were cooked perfect. Love the pics of the pasta hanging and your daughter is cute as a button.

You can't go wrong with French bread /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Well Done !

@ tbos42 : Those Calzones are looking fantastic, the kids must have loved them. I can't remember the last time I had one , maybe the 80's ? Do you remember the calzone skit on Seinfeld ? When you posted it brought back memories of that, here it is for a laugh. Great job on those.


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks petals, had lots of fun in the kitchen that day, and its great to get back to baking. Love looking at all the other delicious entries....Very inspiring all around!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Here , Here ! So much talent , it just inspires.


----------



## chefmannydlm (Jun 22, 2013)

To me nothing is more synonymous with flour than roux. I love a good roux, especially a good dark roux. You really have to take time and care to make it right!





  








2014-03-08 15.28.32.jpg




__
chefmannydlm


__
Dec 11, 2014












  








2014-03-08 16.41.39.jpg




__
chefmannydlm


__
Dec 11, 2014


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

My favorite Sunday (every Sunday breakfast is a wonderful food using white corn flour or Masa Harina (masarepa).

I have had traditional Venezuelan arepas and traditional Columbian arepas and they both are incredibly versatile to me. Venezuelan thick stuffed arepas are hearty, flavorful and can fill you up seemingly instantly. Columbian arepas are a bit thinner and tend to be topped with opposed to filled, but are equally delicious./img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

I have twisted the norm a little to suit my family (mainly my 4 and 5 year olds/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif) and make thin crispy pockets out of the dough.

My boys eat them with a little butter and queso fresco, and My wife and I fill them usually with queso fresco, black beans, an over easy egg, avocado slices and cilantro.

Finishing them over medium heat will crisp them and open the center of the pocket to easily fill.

I hope you enjoy my twist to the traditional Columbian Arepa.

Seasoned Masa Arepa and water-





  








2014-12-11 12.36.44.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








2014-12-11 12.37.18.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014








Roll thin and shape between plastic wrap-





  








2014-12-11 12.37.51.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








2014-12-11 12.38.30.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014








Brown in a sauté pan with a little oil then crisp on an toasting rack over med heat.





  








20141211_115154-1.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








20141211_115545-1.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014








Fill with your favorite ingredients and enjoy..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif





  








2014-12-11 12.40.08.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 11, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

@tbos42 those look quite tasty, and easy to make. Maybe I'll try this Sunday.

mjb.


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

teamfat said:


> @tbos42 those look quite tasty, and easy to make. Maybe I'll try this Sunday.
> 
> mjb.


Thanks @teamfat.

That is exactly right, they are very easy! It's great when my wife's family comes in from Costa Rica, then I have to bust out the flat grill to make a couple dozen! That is when it gets fun! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

Please let us know how you like them./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ ChefManny: It is always important to make a good roux. Are there any tips you would like to share with those here who have never made it ? Would you also concur that there are five types of roux , color wise ? ?

@ tbos42 : I would eat that any day of the week. I enjoy how the outside fries up crisp and golden. The other idea I like about this type of bread is that we can fill it. Thank you for showcasing the use of the corn flour, nicely done.








tr


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@tbos42 your Sunday morning pocket bread brings to mind the Mexican Gordito.
Only much much better .
Yours is way thinner giving it a lighter, crispier appearence (last Gordito I had sat in my tummy like a cannon ball  ) .
Having lived in San Antonio during the birth of the " puffy taco" I can see the similarities between your fry bread and that as well.
Thanks for sharing!

mimi


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

All your photos look great. I'm working on the challenge but not sure the best way to post photos. Of course my phone has a camera

(and lots of other things I have no idea what to do with) and I also have an old school digital camera. 

Do I send a phone picture or upload the old school photo? Did I say that right?  The baking I'm enjoying; the technology, not so much. 

Anyway, the dough is sitting on the counter warming to room temp before I bake it.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Dec 12, 2014








Today's lunch offering at the schools was soup and bread day. We had 5 different soups and the salad buffet plus a selection of fresh breafd. Today was a lean hard mixed white bread, a tomato and basil, rye with rågkross and a sweet eggy soft rolls with raps oil. We usually do a 50 loaf batch every day but on a soup and bread day we do appx 200 loaves worth, kids and teachers love it.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chefwriter: I think you can upload both ways. Like you, so many options on cell phones nowadays, one can get intimidated at some point.

I always look forward to your thoughts on cooking. Can't wait to see what what is buzzing in your kitchen right now.

Here is a little something from the South of France :

*Pissaladière*





  








057.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 12, 2014







The making of the dough





  








058.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 12, 2014







Onions and garlic





  








059.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 12, 2014







Olives, anchovies





  








060.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 12, 2014







Simply added for color (placed in piping hot water to soften them up a bit)





  








063.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 12, 2014







Dough split in two





  








066.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 12, 2014







Load it with all that good stuff





  








070.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 12, 2014







Bake.


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh My! Loving the French Pizza! Incredible! Looks very rich......what a wonderful group of flavors./img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif Inspiring to say the least.

Petals, what was the liquid in the dough? I have seen water used most.

Thanks.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

@petalsandcoco you're killing me with all that beautiful food. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Very, very nice work, everyone!

Bavarian-style dinner plate: Fresh bread (rye sourdough and wheat flour), courtesy of my girlfriend, who does the baking and patisserie around here, served my my homemade smoked onion liverwurst and some home-made dill pickles:





  








Leberwurstbrettl (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Dec 12, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Lagom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My heavens Lagom, now that is a lunch ! What a wonderful assortment of flavored breads and flours. Never mind the teachers and kids, I would have loved a seat there. Thank you so much for breaking bread with us , I can't wait to see what lands on your bench flour next ?

Jag mår bra, tack !!!

@ tbos42: A simple dough that lends itself to a bit of a crunch. I roll my dough thin . Here is the recipe (I used this recipe below and just doubled it )

1 3/4 cups warm water

2 tbsp. active dry yeast

3 tbsp. olive oil

4 1/2 flour

2 tsp salt

@ GM: Now that is the type of food that can be served for lunch or supper ! Rye sourdough and wheat flour, great entry, we'll take it ! And the homemade food pairing are all but right on cue ( yes, the onions, we need those ). That picture looks like it belongs in a magazine.

*Schöne Essen !*


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

What is gravy flour?

I mention this as many people have never heard of it.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]
[h3]Wondra Flour Gravy Flour) (General Mills 1963)[/h3]
This finely milled all-purpose flour may be added to hot liquids without getting lumps, so it's good for making gravies. Wondra Flour and Shake & Blend are popular brands. Wondra's wheat flour has been pre-cooked in a process called pre-gelatinization and then dried; this coupled with its low-protein content allows it to dissolve without seizing up when stirred into a hot liquid.

In France, the chef prepares "_Beurre Mani_" with equal parts of soft butter and fine flour, to thicken soups and sauces. Prepared by kneading the flour and butter together, the flour particles are coated in butter so when whisked into a hot liquid, the butter melts, releasing the flour particles without lumping. This, or course, adds more fat to the sauce.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a can of Wondra, don't use it that often, mostly to thicken up lighter sauces where I don't use a real roux.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Steve TPHC said:


> In France, the chef prepares "_Beurre Mani_" with equal parts of soft butter and fine flour, to thicken soups and sauces. Prepared by kneading the flour and butter together, the flour particles are coated in butter so when whisked into a hot liquid, the butter melts, releasing the flour particles without lumping. This, or course, adds more fat to the sauce.


Beurre manié (kneaded butter) also imparts flavor to a dish, and is the final or finishing step giving a shiny texture right before service.

The only difference is that one is cooked.

Very Nice contribution Steve. We look forward to more of your thoughts/ideas/recipes.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

petalsandcoco said:


> @ GM: Now that is the type of food that can be served for lunch or supper !


There's the nice German term "Brotzeit" - literally "bread time" - generally used for cold dishes that can be served at any occasion. Whenever one is hungry.


----------



## penguinette-de (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi,

GeneMachine's girlfriend here. I figured, if my bread gets posted, I can just as well sign up too and join the merry party. ;-)

On Tuesday I had (more than) a few eggs I needed to put to good use quickly. Some of our hens are still laying, but their eggs got frozen over night and the shell had cracks. So I made some "Eierplätzchen" (egg cookies). Ingredients: an obscene amount of eggs, flour, sugar, lots of ground dried lemons and natural lemon oil plus a hint of gingerbread spices (coriander, cinnamon, cardamom, allspice, nutmeg).

They are traditionally shaped as flat blobs and I have the mandatory tray of those too, but when the tray was full, I put the rest of the dough in chocolate trays. @GeneMachine assisted with arranging those in a way they'd qualify as a make-shift little entry post:





  








Eierplaetchen.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 12, 2014








Otherwise I take my hat off to all the bakers who have already posted in this thread. Your pictures SO make me want to sink my hands into flour immediately. Or my teeth into bread.

Bavarian Penguinette.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to Cheftalk, @penguinette-de !

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A delicate presentation P. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

On our way back from our Thanksgiving weekend with my Mother at her new digs in California,

we decided to stop in Prescott overnight. We went to one of our favorite Italian joints there

and I ordered the Pork Osso Buco, way too much food, so I brought it home.

I wanted to morph the pork into something else, so I shredded the meat off the bone,

heated it through with some of my homemade marinara , that I 'put up' in large quantity, and served it over my 2-cheese homemade Raviolis,

made with Organic AP flour, eggs, olive oil and salt for the pasta; the filling, Whole Milk Ricotta and Grana Padano, eggs, flat leaf parsley, S&P

(I made 13 1/2 dozen of these pillows of goodness and tossed them into the deep freeze)





  








013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 13, 2014











  








014.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 13, 2014











  








016.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 13, 2014








I probably should have cleaned the plate a bit, but, it's just us two

(the mashed potatoes and veg went to another dinner, so that one meal served us 3 times, pretty good I'd say /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif )


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

This was tonight's supper

View media item 108845
handmade pasta with leftover grilled veg and b/s chicken thigh meat chunks,

loads of pepper and herbs, simply dressing with good Olive Oil and roasted Garlic

MMM!

(are you seeing a trend here? gotta love making the leftovers sing once again)


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

GeneMachine said:


> There's the nice German term "Brotzeit" - literally "bread time" - generally used for cold dishes that can be served at any occasion. Whenever one is hungry.


@GM looking forward to some "Brotzeit" next week as we are heading down to Rostock for a couple days at the christmas market. My wife and girls will shop while I eat bread, pssteries, and sausages fom the street venders while constantly washing it down with Gulwine(sp error).


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah, Christmas market Glühwein. Going down as smooth as battery acid  Grab a beer after every cup, your stomach will thank you


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to Cheftalk Penguinette. It's so nice that you joined up.

Your sweets look so good and and I really like the flavor profile and the plating is spot on. First entry on Cheftalk and you hit a home run, well done !

Looking forward to seeing you around the boards and any other "flour posts".

Kgirl: Your pasta dishes are looking great and you have reinvented your dishes, sign of a smart cook, nice going. With all that pasta you have stored in the freezer, you are set for awhile. Glad to hear you had a visit with your mother, it was definitely time well spent.

Can't wait to see what's coming next !

@ Lagom : Think of us poor folks while you're chowing down..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif (pics if possible)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

turkey tetrazzini 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 14, 2014








made with leftover roast turkey ...

Tetrazzini

handmade pasta, fresh mushrooms, loads of peas and a bunch of parm on top


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Another nice pasta dish Kgirl, can we know what ration of flour/semolina you are using to eggs ?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure @petalsandcoco

When I make the pasta with AP, I follow a recipe my SIL gave me for the Ravilois:

2 2/3 C. AP

1 tsp salt

2 eggs beaten

2 tsp olive oil

and if needed +or- 2 tsp water depending on the humidity, you don't want sticky dough

And then when I make Semolina pasta:

100g Semolina Flour

1 large Egg beaten

large pinch of salt

(we're on a pasta kick lately, can you tell? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif )

... and I love to make something from leftovers, I have a hard time throwing out food, if it's still edible


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

Decided to put off our "Arepa Sunday" to make another favorite of ours, Lemon Ricotta Pancakes.

Flour, Baking Powder, Salt, Pure Cane Sugar, Whole Milk, Melted Butter, Eggs,Ricotta Cheese are the ingredients.

Mix dry, then wet, let rest 10 mins then zest in one lemon, reserve a couple zests for garnish. Light, airy, and wonderful crisp lemon flavor not overpowering.

Principles- Mix-





  








2014-12-14 09.28.18 - Copy.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 14, 2014











  








2014-12-14 09.29.23.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 14, 2014












  








2014-12-14 09.30.00.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 14, 2014











  








2014-12-14 09.31.34.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 14, 2014












  








pcakes1.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 14, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 15, 2014











  








008.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 15, 2014








By request, BettyR's yellow cake recipe and Chocolate Italian Butter Cream Frosting

for my husband's birthday cake, this was his request btw, he loves this cake.
[thread="45372"]Finally That Perfect Homemade Yellow Cake [/thread]
This cake was so tall, it didn't fit in my covered cake pedestal plate!


----------



## homecookedhappiness (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's a copy of my blog post from last week on making Miso Ramen with homemade noodles.

I've been dying to do a homemade noodle soup since Thailand. It's probably the one thing I miss most about leaving there. The hot broth and freshly cooked noodles are comfort food, pure and simple. I wanted to start with an easier broth than the multi-day pork ramen broth found in Ivan Ramen, so I found this recipe for Miso Ramen.

First, her recipe uses instant dashi. That's not my style. I made homemade dashi based on the recipe on Cooking. I doubled the recipe so we would have enough for lunch the next day. First I wiped the kombu with a wet cloth, then put it in 2 quarts of cold water.



I brought this to a simmer, removed the kombu and brought the liquid to a boil. Once boiling, I turned off the heat and added 1oz of bonito. This sat for 2 minutes. Then I strained the bonito out and saved it for use in the final soup.





Next I made the Ramen noodles. This was pretty simple. I mixed 2 cups of all purpose flour, ¾ cup of water and 1 tablespoon of kansui. Kansui is a mix of potassium carbonate and sodium bicarbonate. When added to the dough water, it gives the noodles a little more spring and texture. If you don't have this, you can boil the noodles with a little baking soda in the water. Be careful not to use to much or you will end up with soapy tasting noodles.

I rolled out the dough to setting 6 and used the spaghetti cutter to make the noodles.

  

Next I finished the broth by adding 1 quart of chicken stock and 5 tablespoons of white miso paste.



Finally I made the individual items to go in the soup. I sautéed some bok choy, shrimp and mushrooms. Soft boiled some eggs, and cut up green onions. I also brought out the reserved bonito.



I quickly cooked the noodles and all that was left was to put it all together!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ tbos42 : Those pancakes look extremely fluffy ? By any chance, did you put lemon zest in the batter ? The kids must have loved it ! Pancakes are one of those meals that can fit into a few time slots.

Well Done !

@ Kgirl: So you made the cake ? LOL , I made it a few years ago to see how good the crumb was, it was a very good cake. So many folks have enjoyed the recipe.

Nice job on the cake, I'm sure he loved it !

Can't wait to see what else is up your sleeve ?

@ homecookproject: What can I say Mark ? I truly enjoyed your prep and pics !

*"Next I made the Ramen noodles. This was pretty simple. I mixed 2 cups of all purpose flour, ¾ cup of water and 1 tablespoon of kansui. Kansui is a mix of potassium carbonate and sodium bicarbonate. When added to the dough water, it gives the noodles a little more spring and texture. If you don't have this, you can boil the noodles with a little baking soda in the water. Be careful not to use to much or you will end up with soapy tasting noodles."*










I have never made the noodles and I'm very glad that you gave us all some tips with the mix. We are looking forward to more of your creativity !

Terrific contributions everyone , what a valuable thread this.


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

Today we made *Chocolate Eclairs with Cream Cheese Filling*

We started with a profiteroles dough that included:

*Flour, Butter, Water, Salt, and Eggs*





  








IMG_3256.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014











  








IMG_3258.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014








_I use Ziploc bags with a corner snipped as my piping bag_

Piped out on a slightly greased tray into little sausage shapes

Baked at a high heat for about 20 mins





  








IMG_3260.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014











  








IMG_3266.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014








While the rolls were in the oven I started on the Cream Cheese Filling

Whipped together until light and fluffy:

*Cream Cheese, Butter, Sour Cream, Vanilla, Powered Sugar*





  








IMG_3263.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014











  








IMG_3267.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014








Made the holes in the rolls to pipe in the filling and started the chocolate topping

In a double boiler I tempered (110 degree F) chocolate:

*Semi-Sweet Chocolate, Butter, and Vanilla*





  








IMG_3268.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014











  








IMG_3271.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014








Filled and Dipped the Eclairs and let set for about an hour





  








IMG_3273.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014












  








IMG_3275.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 15, 2014








Theses turned out great and the cream cheese filling complemented it perfectly. Since I usually make a typical pastry cream. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

@sicariiX

Looks darn tasty.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Some days you're the dog, some days you're the hydrant.





  








arepas_1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 16, 2014








Picked up a bag of masa. Hope it is the right stuff, not a lot of English on the package. A few pinches of salt and water to form the dough. Roll it out.





  








arepas_2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 16, 2014








My rolling and shaping skills need some work.

Once formed, into the skillet. I used a dollop of lard as the fat, seemed appropriate for this task.





  








arepas_3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 16, 2014








Meanwhile, the filling - sweated some onion, garlic and chilis, again using a bit of lard. Added tomato sauce, salt, pepper, a pinch on some killer powdered cayenne from last year's crop, and some chunks of leftover roast chicken.





  








arepas_4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 16, 2014








Unfortunately my arepas turned out flat and cracker like, not at all suitable for splitting and stuffing, more like a plain Mexican tortilla. @tbos42 you mention "seasoned masa" - should I have included some sort of leavening like baking soda? So no stuffing, just topping:





  








arepas_5.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 16, 2014








So while it didn't turn out exactly as planned, it still wasn't bad. You don't get this kind of fresh corn flavor in store bought tortillas!

I call it a deconstructed chicken enchilada - that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

mjb.


----------



## tbos42 (Jun 17, 2014)

teamfat, nice job on the toppings! I bet they were deep in flavor It looks like you used masa typically for tamales. The only ones I have tried are both precooked white cornmeal. Here are the pix, both fairly common n the US. You definitely are on track with the technique, Good Stuff!!





  








pan_pre_cooked_corn.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 16, 2014












  








WG-MASAW5.jpg




__
tbos42


__
Dec 16, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, after my attempt, tasty as it was, I did a little more research and found I needed to use the precooked meal, not the basic masa harina I used. Next time.

As I've said before, I use these challenges as a tool to step outside my usual boundries, try new things.  I will be revisting arepas, and with all this tamale masa, may make some of those soon.

mjb.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@teamfat This Taco Tuesday I promised the gang some puffy shells.
Sometime this pm will send the DD to local Mexican centric grocery store to pick up a pound or so of already mixed and portioned dough.
Saves not only time but cabinet space as well.
If you cannot track down such a store try a Mexican restaurant.
Pretty sure you can get them to part with some.

mimi


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Pizza:

I made a dough of half wholewheat and half bread flour, 3 cups in total.

1 cup water, some instant yeast, salt, mixed herbs and olive oil.

Knead it for a while and wasn't happy with it when I looked at it about 1.5 hours later, so knead it properly and let it rest.

Divided it in 2 after 1.5 hours and let it rest a bit more (I had a bread in the oven at that time).

I rolled out the dough very thinly and waited for my bread to be finished.

I don't have a pasta stone, but I have a big cast iron plate that I use. It was pre-heating in the oven while baking bread.

I put some olive oil on the cast iron plate and then the dough and proceeded with the topping.

I used onion slices, garlic, tomato, capers, anchovies, parmesan and (fake local) gouda cheese on the first pizza and on the second pizza I added some left over tapenade as well.

Baked them for about 20-25 minutes, sprinkled basil on them and proceeded eating.

The crust was nice, thin and crispy, even the next day when I ate some of it cold.

Unfortunately I forgot to take pictures of the dough. Not smart for a flour challenge, but here are the other pics:





  








2 ingredients.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 16, 2014








The ingredients. The anchovies are not on the icture





  








4 fresh basil.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 16, 2014








Very fresh basil





  








5 pizza.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 16, 2014








Pizza 1





  








7 pizza.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 16, 2014








pizza 2 with tapenade


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Butzy : Who doesn't like a homemade rustic pizza ? We all do ! I enjoy "thin and crispy" , it allows the ingredients to shine without getting weighed done with all the dough. A fine entry !

@ SicariiX : What a terrific pictorial on the chocolate eclairs ! First entry with Choux. I usually make mine with straight up whipped cream or pastry cream too, I would like to try it with the cream cheese filling. Who feels like cleaning a pastry bag when you can pipe it right out of a ziplock bag, good tip . Great entry , what's next ? We can't wait !

@ Teamfat : You call it, * deconstructed chicken enchilada, *you turned it into something with a gourmet twist and we like that , Well Done ! Sometimes we aim for a dish and get unexpected happy surprises with the end result.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yesterday : (sorry if the pics are dark- I bake early)





  








013.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 16, 2014







Homemade puff (too many pics to post)





  








014.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 16, 2014







Let rest in fridge for 30 minutes, Line baking sheet , bake 20 minutes.





  








015.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 16, 2014







Palmiers





  








021.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 16, 2014







Mini turkey pies





  








028.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 16, 2014


__
2











  








031.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 16, 2014












  








032.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 16, 2014







Banana bread





  








064.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 16, 2014







Pancakes with candied rose petals and raspberries.


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

@petalsandcoco: Wowza petals, You've been busy from breakfast to lunch/diner to snacks, then back to a desert breakfast....Your candied rose petals are beautiful and would love to know how you preserved the delicate petals while candying them.

@Teamfat: You have inspired my family dinner tonight for chicken enchiladas, We thank you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

So glad you like them SicariiX !

For Candied petals, brush both sides of the petal with egg white wash ( I use my fingertips as it goes quicker) , sprinkle super fine sugar, tap , place on parchment . They need to stay in a cool dry area for 6-8 hours. (no humidity, at all)

I move them every 2 hours to make sure they don't stick to the paper. You can store them in an airtight container for up to 3 months. Some do it for longer but I don't.

You can just imagine what a rose petal cake can look like. Covered in buttercream and then the petals tucked in, ascending or descending to make a beautiful cake

It is winter and I am thinking of Spring. Shame on me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

The next time you make Choux pastry, I hope you consider ( or maybe you already have ) making Pommes Dauphine. They are pure puffs of pleasure. They also bring your fish and chip

dish up a notch . And Why not ?

data:image/jpeg;base64,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 ps. I don't know what I did to get all this blank space. Technology !


----------



## penguinette-de (Dec 12, 2014)

Teamfat, ordo, petalsandcoco, kaneohegirlinaz, and everyone, thank you for the kind welcome. 

I made some Vinschgauer (pronounced ~winshgower) today. These are small round flat breads typically made in pairs of two. The signature spice is fenugreek (preferably blue fenugreek, but I only had the regular one at hand today) to which I added some coriander plus a little caraway and fennel seeds.

They are slightly unorthodox with roughly 30% whole-meal rye (from the sour dough culture), 50% regular rye and 20% wheat.

Day before: rye sour dough





  








brot1.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 16, 2014








Today:





  








brot2.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 16, 2014








The dough is very sticky from the high moisture.





  








brot2aa.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 16, 2014








Spices...





  








brot2a.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 16, 2014








Paired up on the tray with parchment paper...

Dinner:





  








brot4.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 16, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Porcini polenta and meatballs*

An improvisation and something incredibly easy but so tasteful; porcini polenta.

I used dried porcini, blitzed into a coarse powder. Ratio liquid/polenta is 5/1. Liquid is 50/50 water/milk. Bring to a boil with s&p and the porcini powder. Let simmer for a while, then add the polenta and cook as usual. At the end add a little parmesan and salted butter...

Here served with homemade meatballs in a tomato sauce. This was a try-out for making the same polenta made with less liquid and turned into croquettes, to be served with a wild boar ragout.





  








BalletjesPorciniPolenta2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 17, 2014








@petalsandcoco ; great thread, so much creativity this month! I'm learning a lot here!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Apple Cake1.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 18, 2014











  








004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 18, 2014








Yummy Apple Cake

A recipe my SIL & her DIL sent me recently

We weren't wild about the "glaze" though,

I may fiddle with it some more,

but the cake itself is lovely.

We can't eat an entire cake,

so I shared with the neighbors,

they all loved it.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Peng : Thank you so much for the break down on your bread mixture. There is something about toasted rye bread.

I also enjoyed the fact that you added fenugreek ( there was a time when I used to cook alot with it) and caraway. Thank you for the pictorial.

You are an inspiration for those who wish to start making bread, Well Done /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Can't wait to see your other goodies.

Chris : Wonderful Dish ! I enjoyed your plating, the polenta looks absolutely creamy and paired well with the meatballs. The wild boar would have been another great choice. You mentionned croquettes, they must have been a big hit ?!

Thank you for bringing the savoury side in. What else is on the horizon dear Chris ?

Kgirl: Lovely looking cake , which apples did you use ?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> Kgirl: Lovely looking cake , which apples did you use ?


I had a big bag of organic Fuji Apples from the local orchard, just the right amount of sweetness.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

How about pejibaye flour, ever heard of it? Google it.

About a month ago one of the usuals at my particular neck in the woods requested a meal featuring something he had never tasted before, since I was going to my home country for a couple of weeks I told him that I would bring him something special. So what the hell, I tried pejibaye flour (couldn't bring the fresh stuff for everyone though).

Its a shame that I didn't see the challenge sooner, took a couple of pictures when I had the time but was otherwise engaged. Next one will be better for sure.

Starter





  








20130623_170333.jpg




__
mgm0


__
Dec 18, 2014








I made a pejibaye pudding(atol) with some agar agar on it and made a very thin sheet out of it . Served warm wrapped around some fresh arugula and Parmesan cream. Those little red things are beetroot and red wine pearls and the other garnishes are roasted pumpkin bits

For the main course

(out of luck with the picks sorry)

I made pejibaye gyosas filled with a homemade ricotta and heart of palm mixture. Pan fried and sauteed in sage butter.

Or

Pejibaye(filled with pork, garlic and heart of palm mixture) wonton in a really nice pork broth.

Dessert

(fresh out of the oven)





  








20141201_212149.jpg




__
mgm0


__
Dec 18, 2014








Of course pejibaye custard pies with whipped cream, roasted walnuts and rice ice cream drizzled with cafe licour.

On another note(from a couple of months ago)

This are some rice tamales filled with fresh water chestnuts and red berries. Coconut sauce on the side.





  








20140829_171826.jpg




__
mgm0


__
Dec 18, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 19, 2014








Hawaiian or "Local Style" Beef Stew over steamed white rice

I found a chuck blade roast, butchered it myself

(that saves money over buying 'stew meat')

I dusted the pieces in Wondra Flour,

browned all sides of the meat...





  








wondra.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 19, 2014








Once the Stew was finished, I thickened

the sauce with more Wondra,

I love this stuff, no lumps, really!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Using flour in a "blanc"...*

I wonder if there are more people around here who use this classic cooking technique, a "blanc", which is used to boil white solid vegetables in order to keep them white. Celeriac, Jerusalem artichokes, kardoon, salsify, cauliflower... all come out nicely white when boiled in this concoction.

How to proceed? Bring a large pan of water to a boil. Add a large heaped tbsp. of plain wheat flour to a bowl and add a little cold water. Whisk until smooth, then add to the boiling water. You now have made a blanc. Add your vegetables which will come out nicely white when boiled in it!





  








SelderpureeVarkensmignonetteChorizo1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 19, 2014











  








SelderpureeVarkensmignonetteChorizo2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 19, 2014








Left; celeriac cubes just added to the "blanc". On the right, the same celeriac at the end of the boiling time





  








SelderpureeVarkensmignonetteChorizo3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 19, 2014







Celeriac pureed with butter and a dash of cream. Meat is pork "mignonettes" (center of the filet) stuffed with chorizo. Sauce made with chorizo, shallot, red wine, veal stock, butter


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice tip. Had no idea.

Food looks great man.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@mgmO : What a great job using the pejibaye ! I really enjoyed your plating and use of  ingredients. Your interpretaion as well as the diversity  incorporating the pejibaye flour is pretty much outstanding , you showed technique ! You took a  dense starchy fruit and turned into something special, we appreciate that.

I have done a fair amount of travel and have  enjoyed pejibaye ice cream. I have family going to Costa Rica for the whole month of January. 

Kgirl: That looks like a very tasty stew ! Nice use of the Wondra. I don't think we have that here in Montreal . Maybe its under another name ? Another fine entry Kgirl !

@ Chris : I believe you are using a classic French technique, fantastic ! Thank you for the details of the dish , the flavors go from subtle to robust and your sauce is spot on. 

                 Great entry Chris ! 

                 " Once you have mastered a technique, you hardly need to look at a recipe again." J.C. 

To make a blanc, is it still 1tbsp of flour to a quart of water ?

There is no greater giving than the sharing of knowledge.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My baking sidekick couldn't stand it another minute!
She knew there was perfectly good cookie dough in the freezer and was not going to be quiet until we baked SOMETHING!
Anyone out there ever tried to 'splain time lines and efficiency to a 4 year old?
So I dug around in the freezer for some dough and drug out the mat.
Chopped up enuf dough for her to play.
Thought to try my hand at taking some pix with my pad.





  








image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Dec 19, 2014








mimi


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

petalsandcoco said:


> To make a blanc, is it still 1tbsp of flour to a quart of water ?


I used around a large heaped tbsp. on around 2 liters. Not so sure about exact measurements when cooking "au pif"...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Flipflopgirl: We can't wait to see your cookies. 

Chris: I hear you.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Mushroom ragout (roux?) on homemade bread:

Real comfort food.....





  








1 ingredients mushroom-garlic-chives-spring onion.




__
butzy


__
Dec 21, 2014








Chives, spring onions, a little garlic and mushrooms





  








2 frying back bacon.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 21, 2014








Everything is better wit a little bacon 

Fried it, then removed from the pan and cut into small pieces





  








4 frying spring onion and mushroom in bacon fat.jp




__
butzy


__
Dec 21, 2014








Fried the spring onion, garlic and mushroom in the bacon fat





  








3 flour and milk.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 21, 2014








Milk and all purpose flour





  








5 adding flour.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 21, 2014








Added the flour to the mixture, fried it a little and then added milk till I liked the consistency





  








6 on home made bread.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 21, 2014








And ate it on some toasted homemade bread


----------



## penguinette-de (Dec 12, 2014)

flipflopgirl, I'm too looking forward to your cookies. I've been baking Christmas cookies the last few days too. Will post them once I have a small collection together.
In the meantime, here's my latest experiment with bread - "Salzstangen" (salt sticks) - one of my childhood favorites.In and around Franconia, you can get some variation of them in every bakery. In other regions of Germany they seem to be pretty much unknown (as I discovered much to my chagrin when I left my parents' home to study).

Usually they are made from wheat with only yeast as leaving agent. The dough is kept rather dry to allow to roll them up like a wrap, and before they go into the oven, they are dredged with coarse salt and caraway. Here's the original as described on a German baker's blog:





  








salzstangen-1.jpg?w=676




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 21, 2014








(not my picture)

I've tried something closer to the original thing before but since I'm completely into sticky, wet sour doughs at the moment, I decided to venture a crossover approach and made a wheat sour dough from my spelt starter.

I left the dough alone in the fridge for 2 days, then shoveled the gluey mass into a small baguette tray and added salt and caraway (there was very little salt in the dough).

This is what came out of it:





  








salzstangla1.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 21, 2014








On the plate with butter and garden cress.





  








salzstangla2.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 21, 2014








With the bread coming fresh out of the oven, the butter had melted by the time I had taken out my phone to take a picture./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Salzstangen were part of every weekend breakfast when I was a wee one, too. Used to get some from the baker every saturday morning. Now penguinette needs to make that a weekend tradition, too


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

cookies 007.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 22, 2014











  








001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 22, 2014











  








006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 22, 2014








(Kisses Candy Cane Blossoms were a bust, but tasted great)





  








005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 22, 2014











  








004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 22, 2014











  








003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 22, 2014












  








002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 22, 2014








It was a Christmas Cookie Frenzy! LOVE LOVE LOVE the fresh made Gingerbread with whipped cream!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Arepas take 2. Maybe the third time will be a charm.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@Butzy : Lovely creamed mushroom on toast . It is also nice served in puff, along with a glass of Pinot.

@ Peng: Great job on the Salzstangen ! I have never eaten that type of bread but I enjoy the idea that its enrobed in salt and caraway. Is it like a pretzel type dough ? Oh if only I lived closer, we could barter. Nice going !

@ Kgirl: I'm really enjoying your baked goods, fantastic work ! I have never eaten gingerbread and whipped cream together. Would you mind sharing that recipe with me ? Lots of love going into that baking Kgirl, and we love it !

@teamfat: We have faith in you ! (btw I wanted you to know that I did not miss your _*poached*_ egg and steak post- you did a stellar job on those eggs)

Great work everyone ! We are all learning from your hard work.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

My husband's family has their own Christmas tradition.

Each Christmas Eve, his older brother's wife makes

what they all call Cinnamon Buns.

This is a little different from what I've found on the `Net





  








001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








The regulars are present plus a cup

of warmed Sour Cream





  








002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








Beautiful dough that smells outrageous





  








003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








Dear SIL uses 2 cake pans,

I see no point in that.., the "GOO"

is Dark Corn Syrup and Brown Sugar





  








004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








I use the bench flour to 'guide me'

to 12"x 24" when rolling the dough





  








005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








Spread a stick of soft butter all over





  








008.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








Sprinkle everywhere with Cinnamon

and granulated Sugar





  








009.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








I only use chopped Pecans, my SIL

adds Raisins too and drizzles a cup

more of corn syrup





  








011.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








Roll it up as tightly as possible





  








012.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








cut into 16 pieces





  








013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








Let rise again to double in size in

the pan with the "GOO"





  








015.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








Bake @ 375 for about 20 minutes





  








016.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








After one minute, invert to a platter





  








017.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








EAT!!

(I like extra butter on mine while

they're still warm, MMM)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> ...
> 
> @ Kgirl: I'm really enjoying your baked goods, fantastic work ! I have never eaten gingerbread and whipped cream together. Would you mind sharing that recipe with me ? Lots of love going into that baking Kgirl, and we love it !
> 
> ...







  








GGma s GingerBread Recipe.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014








I hadn't made this in so long I forgot that it makes two

small loaves and I only own one pan, so I made Gingerbread

Cupcakes dusted with powdered sugar, MMM!

Do try the Ginger Bread with cream, it's very nice.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

> 016.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple said: spectacular.


----------



## penguinette-de (Dec 12, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz, are candy canes soft where you live? Or did you prepare them somehow? Your cookies look cute, but I'm not sure I would be able to cut the candy canes you can buy over here... they are typically very hard and brittle.

Your cinnamon buns make me want to bite into the screen!!

Speaking of cookie frenzie, here's my plate of Christmas cookies.





  








cookies.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 24, 2014








*Border*: red wine stars
*Top row*: Speculoos and St. Gallener Biberle (the outside is gingerbread dough made from rye and honey and left alone for over a week, the inner part is marzipan with lemon juice)
*Middle row*: Pinienseufzer (literally: "pine sighs", made from beaten egg white and ground pine cones), Italian-style cantuccini (twice baked almond biscuits), and chocolate cookies with winter spices
*Bottom row: *Vanillekipferl (with five vanilla sticks per tray), chocolate kisses

Petalsandcoco, the original Salzstangen dough it pretty much the same dough as for pretzels.

I actually did both pretzels and Salzstangen for Christmas Eve, from the same plain yeast dough. Plus a sour dough wheat bread to accompany GM's meat delicacies.





  








bread1.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 24, 2014












  








bread2a.jpg




__
penguinette-de


__
Dec 24, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

penguinette-de said:


> kaneohegirlinaz, are candy canes soft where you live? Or did you prepare them somehow? Your cookies look cute, but I'm not sure I would be able to cut the candy canes you can buy over here... they are typically very hard and brittle.
> 
> ...


P-D this is how those cookies _should_ have looked

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/82928/not-all-home-cooks-get-it-perfect#post_491234

They're just Sugar Cookies with Hershey's Kisses that are flavored as Candy Canes.





  








kisses.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 24, 2014


----------



## penguinette-de (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Being unexpectedly at home for the evening with no real dinner plans, I tried a couple of arepas again. Getting better. After we get back from California, should we actually catch the flight, I may have to go to a Columbian restaurant to see just what it is I am trying to make. Might be useful to know.

mjb.


----------



## homecookedhappiness (Sep 28, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> My husband's family has their own Christmas tradition.
> 
> Each Christmas Eve, his older brother's wife makes
> 
> ...


Those look delicious! Cinnamon rolls are a weekend favorite when we have company visiting. I made a batch for Christmas morning breakfast.





  








20141225_105527.jpg




__
homecookedhappiness


__
Dec 28, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Kgirl: Fantastic cinnamon bun presentation ! For those that have never made them, nothing beats a pictorial . Thank you for posting the recipe. Well Done.

@ Peng: Wonderful cookie display. Those vanillekipferl look especially inviting. Your assortment of breads look terrific as well. Your contributions to this thread have been quite enlightening and we thank you for that. 

@ homecookproject: Those buns also look great, Well Done. 

We are reaching the end of yet another valuable challenge for 2014 and with not many days left to go, if you haven't posted an entry yet, please don't hesitate to do so as we would love to see your creation.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

blueberry muffins, delish 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 30, 2014











  








blueberry muffins, delish 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 30, 2014












  








blueberry muffins, delish 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 30, 2014








Amazingly, we still have blueberries!

Yummy muffins


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

stuff 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 30, 2014












  








stuff 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 30, 2014












  








stuff 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 30, 2014












  








stuff 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 30, 2014








My husband's favorite

Tomato Pie, I'm not a fan, but, meh,

I make it for him...


----------



## penguinette-de (Dec 12, 2014)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Amazingly, we still have blueberries!
> 
> Yummy muffins


They look fantastic! I love fruit muffins. I think the only thing I could still find outside would be rose-hips. Might be worth a try...?!


----------



## eater181 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Frangipane Tart*

Undusted, next to my Bannoffi Pie





  








DSC_1120.JPG




__
eater181


__
Dec 30, 2014








Recipe by: Matt Moran

*Ingredients*

flour for dusting

1/4 cup strawberry jam, heated (I used IXL forest berry jam)

seasonal berries blueberries, strawberries, raspberries (1 punnet of each)

whipped cream, to serve

375g plain flour

50g icing sugar

200g butter

1 egg

*Frangipane*

125g butter, diced

125g icing sugar

2 eggs + 1 extra egg yolk

125g almond meal

25ml dark rum

*Method*

Preheat oven to 180*C. Grease and line the base of a 18cm loose bottom tart tin

To make the pastry, add the flour, icing sugar and butter in a bowl of a food processor and pulse until the mixture resembles loose breadcrumbs. Add the egg and pulse again until dough comes together. Wrap in cling wrap, then rest in fridge for about 1 hour.

On a lightly floured surface, roll our half the pastry until 3-4mm thick. (I like to roll it out on baking paper to make it easier to transfer to the tart tin). You can freeze the remaining pastryfor up to 4 weeks. Line the tart tin with pastry, then rest it in the fridge for 15 minutes.

For the frangipane, cream the butter and sugar with an electric mixer until pale and fluffy. Add the eggs and yolk, one at a time util incorporated in the mixture. Fold in the almond meal and dark rum.

Remove the tart tin from the fridge. Brush half the jam over the bottom of the tart, then spread the frangipane over the top. Scatter over half the berries, pressing lightly into the frangipane mixture. Bake in the oven for 30-35 minutes until golden and cooked through. Remove from the oven and brush lightly with the remaining jam (or allow to cool and dust with icing sugar). Serve with whipped cream and remaining berries.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Love the Christmas cracker! Had a big dinner at a restuarant with my younger sister, her family and friends. We went through several bottles of wine and at least two dozen crackers!

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

penguinette-de said:


> They look fantastic! I love fruit muffins. I think the only thing I could still find outside would be rose-hips. Might be worth a try...?!


Rose hip jam/jelly is quite nice.

Kgirl: Your muffins and pie look great ! What were the dry ingredient ratios for the pie ?

Eater181: So glad you joined the challenge . What a terrific entry ! Thank you for giving our members a break down on the recipe, it helps for those who wish to make it.

Banoffe pie ? YES ! another great entry. Is that a family recipe ? Pastry base or cookie ?

Teamfat : It is always a good thing when we can get together with family.

So glad to see your entries, one day to go !


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> ...
> Kgirl: Your muffins and pie look great ! What were the dry ingredient ratios for the pie ?
> 
> ...


1/2 C warm water

1 pkg active dry yeast (1/4 oz. or 21g)

1 tsp Real Maple Syrup

mix above ingredients until yeast proofs

1 C + 3 Tbsp warm water

1/2 tsp Table Salt

1 Tbsp Vegetable Oil

4 C Bread Flour

Add these remaining ingredients and mix&knead well

(I use my Food Processor for 30 seconds, once the dough comes away from the sides of the bowl)

Cover with plastic wrap and let rise at least 1 hour until doubled in size

(I leave it on the kitchen counter all day, until Supper Time)

Grease a half sheet pan with either Olive Oil or Cooking Spray

(I put a sheet of parchment paper down first, just because I want it to come out cleanly)

Press the dough evenly into the pan, poking it with your finger tips to create indentations

Rub the dough with 2 tbsp. of Olive Oil and spread and then with two 6oz. cans of Tomato Paste

Sprinkle with dried herbs of your choice and granulated Garlic, grated Parmesan and shredded Mozzarella cheese

(or no cheese if you like, we like a little cheese, not much)

Bake at 450° for 20-25 minutes

This is a great recipe for a crowd

It's Pizza, but pumped up a notch


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 31, 2014








Buttermilk Biscuits can be either savory or sweet,

it just depends upon how you serve them up

These aren't pretty, but sure tasted good.

A sweet gal taught me that when you cut the biscuits,

go straight down and then straight back up,

_NEVER_ twist the cutter, that's why I didn't get a good rise


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

petalsandcoco said:


> Rose hip jam/jelly is quite nice.


Oh my, too late for this challenge, but I still shall try to get the recipe. My mother always made a type of cookies we call "Husarenkrapfen". "Hussar's doughnuts", roughly translated. Basically a lump of dough, in which you made a depression with your thumb, then filled said depression with rose hip jam. Loved those as a kid and haven't had any in years.


----------



## dantech (Dec 30, 2014)

I had to get in on this challenge before the end of the year so I worked hard yesterday. It took a few hours, but I ended up making a few different types of Raviolis, with three different sauces.

The Raviolis were stuffed with one of the following:

- 4 cheeses (Mozzarella, Ricotta, Parmesan, Mascarpone)

- Artichoke

- Sweet Potato

- Portabello Mushrooms

The three sauces were:

-Fresh Tomato-Basil Sauce

-Rosé

-Alfredo

I rushed to make this just for this site, and I almost forgot to take a picture until it was already served and we were already eating. Sorry about that!





  








20130908_204415.jpg




__
dantech


__
Dec 31, 2014


----------



## chefsmom (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow! I would love to try making that babka. Can you share the recipe?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

penguinette-de said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly, we still have blueberries!
> ...


Mahalo, thanks PD!

Sounds to me like you'll be making some Rose Hip Jam/Jelly very soon /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kgirl: Very nice buttermilk biscuits ! Thank you for sharing the recipe . I asked about it only because you wrote it was a pie at first. I thought it looked more like a pizza.

Dan: Your assorted raviolis look incredibly good and I very creative. Thank you for posting such a nice assortment of pasta including sauces.

Wonderful contributions everyone. it has been a terrific month and needless to say busy !

Winner will be announced before the stroke of midnight......./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I would like to thank all the terrific entries in the Flour thread this month. You helped to make this month extra special. That being said , you are all winners , truly creative and generous in every sense.

There was one member who hit a soft spot and it is here :

*The winner of our December 2014 Flour Challenge is Kgirl* for her outstanding Cinnamon rolls ! Congratulations on a job well done.

You managed to bring a taste of home to my heart, loved it !


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Woo hoo, K Girl! Looking forward to the new challenge, even if it is Spam /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats K~Girl, The cinnamon rolls looked good enough to eat and your blueberry muffins are right up my alley too!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations!
Looking forward to the next challenge


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations and Happy New Year!  

Think I'll make some cinnamon rolls this morning. I can't think of a better way to start off the new year. 

My efforts at this challenge did not end up being worthy of posting but it was fun trying and reading about everyone else's efforts. 

Many good ideas came up and I learned quite a lot.

Looking forward to the next challenge.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats Lady K for a game well baked!
I enjoyed the cinnamon bun tutorial as well!
Even figured out why mine tend to unroll......
I always rolled towards myself and noted you went the opposite way.
Tried your way and the entire pan was perfect.
Whoda thought?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Bravo kgirl, well done! I've had little time to cook this month but hav been keeping up with everyone's spectacular entrees. Amazing stuff! Excellent job petals!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

OH

MY

GAWD!!!

I am _so humbled_ @petalsandcoco by you handing that

Food Challenge torch off to me to host the January Challenge,

Mahalo, Merci, Thank you.

What a great month (where did it go btw),

a great challenge,

a great hostess,

Petals you did a super job.

And there were so many new faces that participated,

I always like seeing the new members of this Community jump in feet first.

So many delicious contributions, really!

@teamfat, we didn't get to see your last try at Arepas, I'd like to try that one too.

I hope that our next adventure together will be just as exciting.





  








get your happy on.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you

@teamfat

@chefbuba

@butzy

@chefwriter

@flipflopgirl

@ordo

@Koukouvagia

for all of your good wishes,

I hope that you all find time in your busy schedules to create something for January's Challenge,

and tell your friends and neighbors about it too, the more the merrier!


----------



## penguinette-de (Dec 12, 2014)

K Girl, congratulations! Well deserved. The cinnamon rolls looked soo delicious. I've never made them yet - have to try them out asap!

Now I'm curious about the next topic...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

penguinette-de said:


> K Girl, congratulations! Well deserved. The cinnamon rolls looked soo delicious. I've never made them yet - have to try them out asap!
> 
> Now I'm curious about the next topic...


Mahalo, thank you PD.

I'm a fan of any type of breakfast roll,

sweet or savory.

I hope that both you and Gene

will join in the fun for January /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------

